# RAF Greenham common Bomb Dump - April 2014



## Newage (Apr 27, 2014)

*RAF Greenham common Bomb Dump more added - April 2014*

Hi All

I`v not seen this location up on here and it`s only got a quick post on AiX, this is the former bomb dump at RAF/USAF Greenham common in berkshire. I don`t know if this
was the WW2 bomb dump or Cold war but looking at the concrete and the steel loading cranes i`m thinking Cold war.

The site is to the north east of the airfield and is deep in the woods, it comprises of a main gate and gauard house then 3 straight concrete roads with earth blast walls and loading
ramps and loading cranes.

Enjoy the concrete porn.........

If you go down to the bottom of the reply post there is some night shot goodness......


1






2





3





4





5





6





7





Well thats about it for the bomb dump, there`s not a lot there what what is, is a real gem.
I`v got more pictures on my FlickR page so if yopu want more crane goodness pop over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157644369144174/

Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.
Cheers Newage


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2014)

Them lights look so Cold War..great pics..really enjoyed seeing this.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a find thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2014)

Is that some sort of bomb railing system.for transferring them?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2014)

Ace stuff! Is there any more?


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think I've seen it before either, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Newage (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi guys 
Thanks for the comments, I'v not seen this type of bomb store else where.
The one at Greenham is made up of 4 or 5 straight concrete roads with the 
Loading cranes between the roads, there must be 9 lifting cranes in total.

Cheers newage


----------



## steveT (Apr 28, 2014)

Greenham Common used to be a nuke storage site, but the security looks pretty light. Great pics.


----------



## smiler (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice One New-Age, I have a female friend who would have bitten your bits off to have got in there, Many Thanks.


----------



## Alansworld (May 5, 2014)

I know this place. I was just about to explore it one day a few months ago but chickened out when I got to the little building in the 2nd pic because I saw three Southern Electricity vans parked inside the area! Looking on Google Maps I couldn't see how they might have got in, but it certainly wasn't through the gate shown in Newage's first pic, which hasn't been open for years.


----------



## Newage (May 5, 2014)

Hi all

Well what do you do when the wife has gone on hoilday and you have a bank hoilday to yourself, simple grab the kit and head
back to the Bomb dump at midnight so some night shot action.

1





2





3





4





5





6





Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome, there are a few more on my FlickR page so you can pop over to:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157644369144174/

Cheers Newage


----------



## Alansworld (May 5, 2014)

The features in the third pic are also to be found at the "other" bomb dump at Greenham, though these seem to be in a better condition.


----------



## Newage (May 5, 2014)

These seem common to most bomb dumps, I'v seen loading ramps like this at many
RAF ww2 airfields.

Cheers newage


----------



## steve2109 (May 5, 2014)

Great Stuff Mate


----------



## P Bellamy (May 11, 2014)

Newage said:


> I don`t know if this
> was the WW2 bomb dump or Cold war but looking at the concrete and the steel loading cranes i`m thinking Cold war.



It's half of a standard 50's UK-type SAC Bomb Dump (just the rolling stores section) for conventional weapons, to AM Dwg. 4059/50.
I've posted comparison aerial views of all seven on AIX HERE.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 11, 2014)

Newage said:


> These seem common to most bomb dumps, I'v seen loading ramps like this at many RAF ww2 airfields.



If you have seen any overhead monorail unloading installations on RAF WW2 airfields, the stuff was put in after 1950. Not even the Barnes Wallis 'Earth Quake' Bomb needed handling equipment like that.


----------



## daftoldgit (Jul 26, 2014)

thanks for the explanation- we had a wander round here a year or two ago, and had no idea what we were looking at.. 
Where were the bombs stored? 
I don't recall seeing any buildings, or bunkers, just loads of the gantry type things.


----------



## Newage (Jul 28, 2014)

My guess would be that they were stored under the cranes.


----------



## Adamb4321 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, nice photos. The area called the "bomb dump" was actually used to store JATO packs for the SAC B47 bombers based at greenham during the 50's/60's . The nukes were stored in the bunkers at Draytons gulley inside Greenham itself (the old igloo type bunkers that have been incorporated into the GAMMA area) http://airwingmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/B47-2.jpg


----------



## Newage (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the up date info, I'v also done the SSA at RAF Mildenhall but there are a lot more buildings but the cranes are the same.

Cheers newage


----------



## Adamb4321 (Sep 28, 2014)

On Greenham itself there are these big shackles, I think they are located near one of the old fuel tanks, any ideas what they are for?


----------

